# What to pack for a birth center birth?



## navywife86

So there are tons of threads about what to pack for a hospital birth and what to do for a home birth but what should you pack for a birth center birth?

I am hoping for an unmedicated waterbirth and exclusivly breastfeeding they tend to send you home within 6-8 hours after birth


----------



## navywife86

forgot to add this is a free standing birth center not a hospital one


----------



## amjon

My MW gave me a list. You may ask if your center has one. It include thinks like comfy clothes for labor, slippers, socks, 3+ pairs of panties, babies clothes, diapers, wipes, car seat, receiving blankets, camera, food (including a meal for after labor), drinks, towels cut up into 6X6, and I'm sure some things I'm forgetting.


----------



## mummymarsh

same stuff i would pack as you nevr know what will happen.....


----------



## navywife86

oh ok sounds good


----------



## bassdesire

You won't need too much. Ask the birthing center what they recommend you bring. You don't want to pack nothing, but you don't want to be stuck without something you might really want and need... Definitely a duffle bag of stuff just in case, but as far as what to put in it??? Snacks to keep energy up in labor, some comfy clothes, baby blanket, baby outfit, diapers if they aren't provided, and whatever else you feel will make you comfortable....

OH camera!!!! Don't forget the camera and batteries and charger--that would be a bummer!


----------

